# Burj Al Emarat



## dubai_dude

A new World tallest contender, Burj al Emarat, is being planned as the world's tallest in dubai .This ambitious project which is expected to stand an remarkable height varying from 670-800mm. This will set yet another new record for the emirate of dubai. the building combines residential, commercial, hotel, entertainment, shopping and leisure outlets, with extra feautures such as green space and water features. Future residents and hotel guests will have incredible views of the Arabian Gulf and the city of Dubai. The project will contribute towards the growth of Dubai as a leading tourist destination and in creating a new architectural benchmark for global property developers. Construction on the infrastructure will commence towards the end of 2004 or earlier.


Contenders are being asked around the world for proposing the rendering of Burj Al Emarat, with constructive informaton about the project cost, engineering, structure, stability, design etc. DubaiD has been announced as the architectural design consultants for the landmark development. Engineers have been selected, and will coperate with the winning design into making it a reality. It will be using high end technology to withstand the winning design. The construction will be carried by the SeTex Construction corporation after the final architecture design is planed


The location planning for the building was set to be near Al-Nasir Square but due to height restrictions in the area, the project has been moved to prestigious Sheikh Zayed Road. The buildings is set to be located opposite of Burj Dubai. Dubai municipality has not been coperating with this project and its location. Dubai municpality has been delaying the proposal for the location, which is now set to be opposite of Burj Dubai. The project is to be financed by the Company Director, Investors, Shares and residential/commercial sales in the building which is expected to be constructed under $1 billion.


Commenting on the mega project Mr.Ati ,Chairman and CEO of the ambitious project said "I have told my associates in creating a architectural design for the building, which then will be reviewed along with the hundreds sent from people around the world and from the associates. The winning design will recieve the award by building it in dubai and the winner will be paid an excessive amount".


----------



## Darkknight

Tell me u r joking!!!! Hey i thought the dicussion we had was a joke!!! Did they read our posts??!!! C'mon tell me u r joking!!!!!!! Pleaseeeee :drunk: :runaway:


----------



## dubai_dude

*Here are some renderings presented by the associates of the company*
I'll be posting the total height, width, appoximate cost, basically all the details
as there seems to be no more space for written descriptions.


----------



## Darkknight

Which company is it?? i like the tallest one....as usual!!!


----------



## Darkknight

Dubai dude post this in the News section!!! Im sure the other forumers are going to shit in thier pants when they see this!!!! :runaway:


----------



## dubai_dude

Noo! dont post it in the news section, i dont want to look like a fool. let more information come into this project. i like the 5th from the left, as this one has more chances if burj dubai starts construction. or else they might choose the smallest one.The tall one has very thin chances of getting build up.


----------



## Guest

is this a different project than "burj dubai"? I thought that was going to be the tallest, so this "burj al emarat", it's going to be the second tallest ?!?


----------



## smussuw

r u sure ur not joking ?? :bash:


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Dubai_Dude , i will gladly break open your skull if this is a prank  Have a nice day !


----------



## Darkknight

Dubai_Boy said:


> Dubai_Dude , i will gladly break open your skull if this is a prank  Have a nice day !


Hehe!!!!! :runaway:


----------



## Vespa

It would be great to see two supertalls in Dubai, but i dont think this project would be build.


----------



## Guest

Where'd you get these renderings from? This looks like a prank.


----------



## Jan

How long untill Dubai presents a tower proposal that will go all the way up to the moon...


----------



## RafflesCity

yah..is it for real?


----------



## dubai_dude

They have chosen the 4th from the left. Its called nasir design since it was designed by him and he's the winner. Its 132 floors and top floor goes to 610mm and the spire goes to 675mm. They have chosen this one because the cost in in their budget. It give a classical view with a combined modern looks. i think it looks great too, dont you? here's another rendering of it.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Why i think this is a prank

Dubai_Dubai ignored all of our replies and just posted this reply

These renderings dont look new to me (( seen them somewhere ))

Dubai couldnt afford this right now , alot is already going on , so stop this dubai dude , its not funny anymore 


I WANT YOUR SOURCE

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## dubai_dude

i'll deal with you later dubai boy, at the mean time, the tower has changed colours from brown to blue. here a render. what do you think about the new colour and the tower will start construction soon as it said in the new article.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

AHA so this is a PRANK  thanks for telling me , and shame on you


----------



## dubai_dude

The tower is under construction now! ohhh! i m soo happy, i dont think you guys should be happy.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Dubai_Dude whats with the mm next to the numbers  HMMM i think your drawing the building right , hehehe its milimeters not meters , GOT YA HAHAHA , and if it were u/c they would have put it in the newspaper


----------



## Krazy

smussuw said:


> Krazy calm down
> u were rude with ur comment
> ignorrant
> 
> even dubai_dude did react like that
> did u have bad childhood or something ? did arab treated u bad ?
> 
> Bulldozer is the one whose supposed to say whether i can talk in the name of her or not
> 
> so just shut up
> 
> learn to respect us its United Arab Emirates forum not the US or indian forum
> learn to behave


 :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious  :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious 

Your replies crack me up man.... but i'll try to sit straight and reply to you...

First of all man... learn the difference between "did" and "didnt" :bash: 

Bad childhood? I think you got it all wrong bud.. trying to read what your write is like trying to read what a 12 year old child writes.... so lets talk about your childhood or are you still living it? :| 

Did I ever say arabs treat expats badly? All I said was there is a common belief amongst expats that arabs are racist..... I didnt say i felt that way... but wait... you're too young right now to understand the difference... so its ok...  



> so just shut up
> 
> learn to respect us its United Arab Emirates forum not the US or indian forum
> learn to behave


When did I disrespects emaratis? And man do YOU sound haughty to be emarati.... not really what islam teaches us is it? Would you sit next to a pakistani labor in a small restaurant and eat with him if you had to because he was your muslim brother? Hell no ! You're just a hypocrite who thinks hez all religious but when it comes down to reality... you're as racist as your DozerGirl who's posterior is constantly being kissed by you on this forum... :runaway: 

You said you could get me kicked outta the country? Oh shit I'm scared !  Man all I gotta say to you is... grow up... please grow up. 

Accept the truth which is DozerGirl was racist and she must apologize.. accept it... even though you're emarati and you can get me kicked out (I'm still really scared man! ) .... dont be so arrogant please.. .I never disrespected anyone.. I only attacked Dozergirl for what she said... if you dont like it you know what to do :righton:


----------



## smussuw

anyway i took my comment back
i know what to do if i dont like it
lets change the subject


----------



## Dubai_Boy

This Is Pathetic , Sad , Childish And Booooooooooooring


----------



## Guest

Umm.. I guess this has turned into a nasty thread. OK, my first post might have been a bit misleading because it did not contain any emoticons. I am unable to use emoticons with the new forum layout on SSC unless I have memorized the code for them.

If *dubai_dude* had misunderstood the comment, any reply such as "your comment was inappropriate" would have been acceptable. The reason why the second time I said my attack was for real, was because he had attacked UAE citizens in his reply by saying that their country would have been nothing at all if it weren't for expats. Although it is true that the country has relied on an expat workforce, this statement was not true.

I commented on the Kasbaa nightclub "ad" in another thread because I noticed that the person who asked for information about clubs was called *arnab* which is Arabic for rabbit. I assume that this person should be Muslim, and *dubai_dude* has "Salam!" as his signature which says that he is Muslim as well. So I was annoyed by this Muslim-to-Muslim recommendation of nightclubs.

When all was said and done, *dubai_dude* ended the differences peacefully, and *Krazy* dug it up again. Since you have brought up the subject of some UAE citizens being racist towards expats, I would remind you that some expats are also racist against UAE citizens, and believe me when I say that we receive racist comments regularly in our own country. *dubai_dude* said it all when he claimed that locals can not achieve anything on their own and the UAE would have been nothing at all without expats. Many expats believe that UAE citizens are spoiled, stupid brats who don't really deserve what they have.

I will post some comments which were made on an old forum called Dubai-online.com about 5 or 6 years ago. This reminded me of it. (I don't go on saving conversations, but this one ended up on a backup disk for some reason). Warning: the following text contains profanity and violent language.

_Posted by Edred Cabrera:_

Dear ugly arabs,
Damn you fcuking Arabs in Dubai all make me sick. **** you female Arab whores cause you try to play hard to get with me when you really wanna suck and **** me. **** you locals for making this beautiful country such an eyesore with all you MORONIC fucking Stinkers!!! Dubai would be perfect if it werent for you undeducated, peasant Arab locals. Damn all of you!!! You cant even speak strait english and you SUCK at everythin else. Why cant terrorists just fucking blow the entire Arab race huh!!! Oh you know what I just realized that I'm fucking terrorist and I just might do that soon, ehehehehe..BIATCH!!! 

_Posted by Local Arab Girl:_

I can't believe your ignorance Edred Cabrera whoever you are! You live on Arab land, so you'd better respect Arab people. We have the right to kick you out any time we want, so don't go acting like hot stuff and posting racist filth on this site. After all that we do for the expatriates in this country, is this how you repay us?? If you don't value the hospitality you have received in this country then I don't think that you're even worth the birth certificate that was issued the day you came to this world. I walk on the same land that you do. I breathe the same air. Respect cultural differences. Respect people. As the Prophet Muhammad -peace be upon him- said: "There is no difference between an Arab or a foreigner only by the degree of which they fear God". So my advice to you would be: fear God, and watch what you say next time. Your comments could hurt a lot of people. Don't think that it's cool to throw insults for no reason whatsoever.

_Posted by Randy Sod:_

Hey people! Aren't you a bit thick? Go on, kick us out, if you think you've got the skill and the intelligence to run this country by yourselves. Personaly I'm amazed that you can even organize a prayer in a mosque. This country owes everything to Europeans, Americans and Indians, you wouldn't last a week without us! You do nothing for expats, so don't act as if we owe you something because believe me when I say it should be the other way round. I do respect cultural differences and it is not the culture nor with the people themselves with which I hold my gripe, the problem lies in your belief that you are the ones that have made this country what it is today. I have little interest in religion and I do not fear God - that's your problem. In my opinion religion will do nothing but hold you back.
I hope that this message has not offended anyone, I just wish to make my opinions heard politely.

Randy Sod.

_Posted by Local Arab Girl:_

Mr. Randy Sod,

You tell me that you're amazed that the local Arabs in the UAE can even organize a prayer in a mosque. You think that we're 'thick', you don't think that we have the 'skill and intelligence to run this country' by ourselves, and yet you 'hope that this message has not offended anyone'. Well, I guess I'll forgive you for the comments you made, seeing that you just wanted to express your opinions 'politely'. But I'll never forgive that Cabrera guy. I know that it is impossible for us to 'kick you out any time we want', I was talking to the racist Edred Cabrera. I'm just trying to shed a little light on some of the prejudice that the local community suffers. I am prone to respond in a somewhat aggressive tone. If at times I seem thoughtless it is because more often than not, the people who are prejudiced towards Arabs, themselves comment thoughtlessly. For instance, to say that I am a 'moron', a 'peasant', 'thick', or 'uneducated' means to me exactly what it means to you if someone called you those things. I might have accepted such comments if I was in a foreign country, but I certainly won't tolerate insults in my own country. Why do so many expatriates here think that locals are stupid 'peasants'? Do you think it means nothing to have these words stabbed in your heart? It means a lot.
I must say, I have to agree with some of your opinions. The UAE was built with a lot of help from expatriates. The majority of locals back then were uneducated, but that doesn't mean that Arabs are too stupid to learn even if they go to school. The majority of locals now are educated, but the problem is that we are a minority. There aren't enough locals to fill in all the positions in this country. We are forced to employ expatriates, and yes, I admit that it is not only because of the small local population, but also because we still haven't acquired all the skills needed in this country. I think that most of the local Arabs expatriates see are the local boys that wander around in shopping malls aimlessly with mobile phones sticking out of their pockets. But you shouldn't judge us all by moronic acts done by some immature boys. I think that the UAE has a promising future with its local youth. I know a lot of people who are doing their best at their jobs or in university or like me, at school. I think that we have enough skill and intelligence to run our own country. I don't owe you anything, the land you're living on is my home country, and you don't owe me anything either because you're working for my country. That is my belief, and I'm sorry if you think that it's wrong, but I'm also just expressing my opinion politely. Edred Cabrera had no right whatsoever to trash us like that. No one but a moron would make such comments, I'm sure you'll agree with me on that. If he feels like insulting someone, no one's stopping him, but all I'm saying is that he shouldn't generalize. You wouldn't want me to think that all the expatriates in the UAE are like Cabrera, would you? Morons exist in every culture, but they're not representatives. On a final note, I just want you to know that locals aren't thick, we are like any other race on this planet. Make sure you remember that.

Local Arab Girl.

--------------------
Thank you *smussuw* for your comments while I was away, and I apologize to *dubai_dude* for the misleading comment. The filthy animal comment now turns to *Krazy*.


----------



## New Jack City

Be easy people, it's all in good fun. 

It's OK for a thread to get off topic sometimes, that's the nature of these forums, for the discussions to evolved and grow. 

Too bad this was a prank, those towers look damn good!


----------



## Guest

Oh, and I forgot to say that bi- or multi-lingual people do not usually have an in-depth knowledge of and grasp of all the languages they speak, as much as a monolingual person would. *smussuw* probably has an excellent grasp of the Arabic language, and it is unwise to judge a person as being childish if they speak with a broken, foreign accent - it certainly does not mean that they _think_ with an accent.

I think some of you forumers have not seen Austin Powers. If you did, you would know what evil is all about. I'm not sure if it has an entry in the dictionary of American idioms and idiomatic usage.


----------



## Krazy

Yet again I have been purposely misunderstood .... if you can understand DozerGirl please read CAREFULLY....

I said that there is COMMON BELIEF AMONGST EXPATS THAT ARABS ARE RACIST TOWARDS NON-ARABS...

I NEVER said that arabs ARE INFACT racist people ! I have respect for Arabs not because they are arabs but becuase they are muslims ! 

Also you calling me filthy animal? Well ... all I have to say to you is... I have pride in who I am just the way Arabs have pride in who they are.. if you attack us "expats".. I'm sorry I won't tolerate it... and if that means you calling me filthy.. well call me anything you want... It really doesnt matter what YOU think of me

Lastly... I didn't refer to smussuw as a child because of his english.. Yea I attacked him for his difference between "did" and "didnt" but that was only because of what he posted earlier and then edited it later ... keep in mind that I hadnt realized that he had edited his post till later.. He said I better not come to the UAE or "one phone call of his would get me kicked out of the country"... I'm sorry Dozer Girl but that's the kinda talk guys used to do in my School in 10th grade ! It just showed how immature his reply was ! 

This will be my last post on this thread.. you can post whatever rubbish you want DozerGirl.... I wanted you to apologize which you did.. there is no harm in apologizing if you hurt someone's feelings knowingly or unknowingly... infact Islam encourages it. I'm sorry if I posted about Kasbaa in anger earlier.. That is not the lifestyle I live I assure you.

If you all want we can end this right here and forget about it. Peace.


----------



## Guest

*Krazy* - I am very well aware of what you said. I wanted to point out that there _is_ racism from both UAE citizens and expatriates, and it has nothing to do with what you personally think is the case.

You have generated a considerable amount of rubbish yourself, and I don't know why you have that "peace" thing at the end. I did not attack expats. This thread was supposed to be some sort of joke, and I understood it as a joke and replied with an "attack" that was supposed to be taken lightheartedly as well (but I guess it lacked a wink emoticon). You, however, can't get over it and have dumped a load of trash on me as though I'm bitching (there's your "B" word).

I'm not calling you an animal for being an expat. I'm calling you one because you're behaving like a dog. If I chose to apologize or not to *dubai_dude* because _he_ misunderstood, is of no concern to you. I'm not hiding in a cozy room and hurling racist insults at people. If I _was_ thinking in a racist way when I wrote the first post, I wouldn't have denied it, but I know myself and what I was thinking, and I am not guilty of anything you accuse me of.

You _do_ seem to have issues about the status of expats in the UAE which explains your over-sensitive reaction. So I guess *smussuw* is right in asking you about your childhood experience in the country. If you personally don't agree with the "common belief" that locals are racist towards expats, then don't go on accusing me of being racist or tell *smussuw* that you don't think he would have lunch with a Pakistani labourer (umm.. have you ever had lunch with a stranger?). I think you _do_ agree with the common belief that UAE citizens are full of themselves, and I personally believe that many expats think negatively of UAE nationals.

Take your peace and throw it in the bin. You want some racist remarks? Isn't it true that a lot of Indians and people of other nationalities use the UAE as a stepping stone on their way to emigrate to Canada, the USA and Australia? As if they really care what happens to the country or what they can do to develop it for a better future. They're in for the money, just like everyone else.


----------



## Darkknight

hey there!!! This forum needs me now!!!!! I am DarkKnight!!! Ur friend!!! Please dont fight!!!! Its hurts me to see friends fighting over a post!!! Its like my vulture friends who fought over a peice of meat!!!! If anyone has heard of Mahatma Gandhi, he once said!!! "An eye for an eye will make the whole world blind"!! Id love for u guys to keep ur eyes!!! Cos if u loose them u wont be able to read and post stuff!!! Then i wouldnt know anything abt whats going on in Dubai!!!!! Pleaase guys help ur friend!!! STOP FIGHTING!!!!:speech:

That was the crazy (no pun intended) me talking!!! I really mean it!!! Letys be friends and have a nice time!!!!
:drunk: :drunk: :drunk: :nocrook: :crazy2: et:


----------



## smussuw

i edited my comment even before i saw ur comments
but when i saw ur reaction i got to write it down back 

cuz its really childish


am sorry for all this


----------



## Darkknight

BulldozerGirl said:


> *Krazy* - I am very well aware of what you said. I wanted to point out that there _is_ racism from both UAE citizens and expatriates, and it has nothing to do with what you personally think is the case.
> 
> You have generated a considerable amount of rubbish yourself, and I don't know why you have that "peace" thing at the end. I did not attack expats. This thread was supposed to be some sort of joke, and I understood it as a joke and replied with an "attack" that was supposed to be taken lightheartedly as well (but I guess it lacked a wink emoticon). You, however, can't get over it and have dumped a load of trash on me as though I'm bitching (there's your "B" word).
> 
> I'm not calling you an animal for being an expat. I'm calling you one because you're behaving like a dog. If I chose to apologize or not to *dubai_dude* because _he_ misunderstood, is of no concern to you. I'm not hiding in a cozy room and hurling racist insults at people. If I _was_ thinking in a racist way when I wrote the first post, I wouldn't have denied it, but I know myself and what I was thinking, and I am not guilty of anything you accuse me of.
> 
> You _do_ seem to have issues about the status of expats in the UAE which explains your over-sensitive reaction. So I guess *smussuw* is right in asking you about your childhood experience in the country. If you personally don't agree with the "common belief" that locals are racist towards expats, then don't go on accusing me of being racist or tell *smussuw* that you don't think he would have lunch with a Pakistani labourer (umm.. have you ever had lunch with a stranger?). I think you _do_ agree with the common belief that UAE citizens are full of themselves, and I personally believe that many expats think negatively of UAE nationals.
> 
> Take your peace and throw it in the bin. You want some racist remarks? Isn't it true that a lot of Indians and people of other nationalities use the UAE as a stepping stone on their way to emigrate to Canada, the USA and Australia? As if they really care what happens to the country or what they can do to develop it for a better future. They're in for the money, just like everyone else.


Bulldozergirl!!!!! Didnt know you could come soo low!!! Yes we use that as a stepping stone to get to US and some other countries so that our children can be educated!!! But what u dont realize is that we just dont sit day and night and expect money to fall into our laps from the country ( I am not saying that anybody does this, no hidden meanings). We earn money because we work like dogs day and night!!! My parents are both doctors work day and night!!! This december when i went to Abu Dhabi for holidays, out of the 30 days i was there i only saw them for 6 days!!! There are soo any indians and srilankans working in that heat, dying of strokes making the country what it is today!! Thats what everybody calls cheap labor!!! So if we do earn something and decide to send our kids or try and move to places that maybe more pleaseing its not at anyones expense!! Its only after the country has been given the maximum from our side!!! I dont have anything against the 19% emirati population. But u have to know that we have only made the country better by our own hard work!!!! Nobody likes the labourers who work from 6 in the morning to 6 in the evening and are sweaty!!!! But everytime i look at a building i think of them too!!!! And we get work there we are more trustworthy. This is according to Sheikh Mohammed himself!!!! He has told this to the manager of his stables here in Melbourne called Emirates Park!! I love dubai and abu dhabi both!!! I find them very comfortable, fast and highly developed cities!!! I have no bias towards any one there!!! Please Bullgirl, i have nothing against u but know that ur comments are a little far fetched and degressing!! Please try and be a little understanding!!

Nightclubs are fun!!! I think so!!! But again i know that its against Islam, and i respect that coming from abu dhabi!! But then again its ur perogative to read about it or even consider visiting one!!!! 

Cheers :cheers:


----------



## Darkknight

smussuw said:


> i edited my comment even before i saw ur comments
> but when i saw ur reaction i got to write it down back
> 
> cuz its really childish
> 
> 
> am sorry for all this


Hey!!! Was that about me??!!! :hilarious


----------



## Dubai_Boy

I HATE THIS THREAD SO MUCH :wallbash:


----------



## Guest

Dubai_Boy said:


> I HATE THIS THREAD SO MUCH :wallbash:


Indeed...come on gals and guys, such emotional explosions over nothing serios, is not worth it.

When people coming from various backgrounds are living together, it's inherent to challenge each others' views on everything and anything. 
Of course the UAE nationals and expatriates are different, and I hope they will continue to stay like that. It will be boring to be surrounded by "other me". If I'm craving for my kinfolk, I can always take a flight home (yes, I'm an expat also).

I don't want BulldozerGirl to think like me. I want to discover what makes her different from me, and by that I mean, both unique as an individual and common as a UAE national.

If I dislike something at an UAE national, is identical to the thing I dislike at a co-national of mine, or other expat. Of course, it's in human nature to eny a UAE local driving a BMW X5, when you're coming from a country where you'd pay huge taxes just for using such a car, not to mention owning it!. 

So, should I say he(she)'s an arrogant Arab? 
Why? 
I would do the same, if I could! 

And even if he/she is INDEED an arrogant nouveau-riche bastard, do you think it's some UAE-patented feature? I've seen that everywhere, and last time in my own family! :bash: 

Let's be serious...the reasons for which I like/dislike/love/hate the UAE nationals, or any other national, have all to do with ME, not with THEM. When we ever feel any "racism" or "nationalism" growing inside, it's always about something that WE ARE NOT, rather than about what THEY ARE.

Let's get back to posting skyscrapers pics...and here are some smart thoughts about patriotism:

"Patriotism is your conviction that this country is superior to all other countries because you were born in it." (George Bernard Shaw)

:grouphug:


----------



## smussuw

:applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## Guest

*Darkknight* - It seems you have forgotten about the garbage that *Krazy* came up with. I will surely give him an eye for an eye. I have as much right to apply this law as I have of choosing to forgive. I will not choose to shut up about it as long as I'm being attacked for no good reason. How many times do I have to say that my first post was not supposed to be racist and it wasn't even "accidentally" racist?

Sure the expats in the UAE work, but they have been given the opportunity to work, and at times it is even at the expense of UAE nationals who can't find a job. The demographics aren't very healthy, especially with one particular nationality (Indians) being dominant over all others (dominant in numbers). The UAE doesn't owe the expats anything as long as it's giving them their salaries and they have a place to stay, so it doesn't really matter if they work 24 hrs. I work and know people who work in hospitals in Ireland, the UK, Germany and elsewhere for zero pay. There's nothing special in that. Do you think the local doctors in the UAE don't work 24 hrs?

I have already said that I think a lot of expats have a bad opinion of UAE nationals and they probably have many stories to tell about how some UAE nationals were rude to them or how stupid they are. I have never said that all UAE nationals are angels, and I know many who think much of themselves. However, all expats in the UAE should know that there are many nasty people from their population, and the bias is not one-sided.

No offense to any Hindu forumer, but I still recall when I was a child, walking into an Indian textiles shop in Dubai, and the salesmen were distributing free sweets and soft drinks. When they were asked what the occassion was, they said "the destruction of the Babri Mosque". There really are some disgusting and racist expats living in the UAE, and I have run into a LOT of them. They include Britons as well. And do you think it's really a nice thing to go shopping and have all Indian salesmen say that you're rich in an annoying and envious way once you say that you don't want to buy something because it's too expensive? There's a lot of stereotyping going on.

*BurDubGuy* - Thank you for that philosophical piece, but what do you exactly mean when you associate BMW X5's and arrogance with UAE nationals? I understand that you're saying that it can be found anywhere in the world, but does this mean you agree that most UAE nationals have things going great? I think you have been mislead if you do. Some of the highest salaries and most perks given to anyone in the country is probably what Westerners receive. Recently, there has been a dramatic increase in the number of British-born Indians coming to work and live in the UAE. Although Dubai has always been full of expats, I couldn't help noticing on my last visit back home that the expats had increased (I didn't know it was even possible to notice that).

I don't really care how many expats there are in the country. But what I would hate to see is more people like *Krazy[*, who deep down really think little of UAE citizens and their ability to do anything. The expats are the ones who probably came up with the term "locals".. as far as I know, this word is actually derogatory in certain circles, because after all, being "local" means you're stupid, racist and spoiled. Isn't that right, *Krazy* the Indian who's hardworking, diplomatic and smart?

Btw, there's no patriotism in this thread. I don't think any nation is better than the other.


----------



## Guest

Oh, and while we're talking about racism, I thought I'd mention that I have heard several Syrians comment on the decision of the Ministry of Education to employ young UAE graduates as teachers in public schools in the place of old Syrians. Their argument was that it's stupid to remove a teacher with more than 20 years experience in exchange for not only a young teacher, but a _local_ young teacher who would probably never even be good at his/her job even after 20 years.

Seriously, what are these people thinking? If a graduate does not get a job, then how will he/she ever get experience? I just wonder if Syria would ever keep Emirati teachers if it had hundreds or thousands of unemployed young Syrian graduates looking for a job. I doubt they would even give any foreigner the opportunity to work even if they had places.


----------



## drong

In my humble opinion before any nationality and/or religion.
We are all humans with one heart, two hands, two feet, two eyes.
When God almighty :bow: himself/herself didn't discriminate in creating us
who are we, to distinguish amongst each other? hno:
Rest assured, I guess, all of us here on the thread mean one thing only
and that is Peace and love.
Equality, Peace and love is what is needed today and for next generations to come.

:no: Let's not point fingers at anyone and respect what our individual religion
tells us and that is, love and respect each other.

The best part is, that all the religions in the world teach the same thing
peace and love and sadly  we as humans in our materialistic or nationalities
senses forget the teaching of the same religion that teaches us that above
all religions is the religion of humanity, no matter what religion that's all they
teach and preach. Love one another. 

Again I humbly apologize if I offended anyone.

You guys are all great. :master: Let's all have fun.

:grouphug:


----------



## Darkknight

drong said:


> In my humble opinion before any nationality and/or religion.
> We are all humans with one heart, two hands, two feet, two eyes.
> When God almighty :bow: himself/herself didn't discriminate in creating us
> who are we, to distinguish amongst each other? hno:
> Rest assured, I guess, all of us here on the thread mean one thing only
> and that is Peace and love.
> Equality, Peace and love is what is needed today and for next generations to come.
> 
> :no: Let's not point fingers at anyone and respect what our individual religion
> tells us and that is, love and respect each other.
> 
> The best part is, that all the religions in the world teach the same thing
> peace and love and sadly  we as humans in our materialistic or nationalities
> senses forget the teaching of the same religion that teaches us that above
> all religions is the religion of humanity, no matter what religion that's all they
> teach and preach. Love one another.
> 
> Again I humbly apologize if I offended anyone.
> 
> You guys are all great. :master: Let's all have fun.
> 
> :grouphug:


This man speaks with the wisdom beyond his years (line from a movie!!!). Lets follow his ways!!! Peace people!!!! :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Bulldozergirl* - I'm not muslim. But were we really being offensive when we were talking about clubs? Its not true that locals dont like to go to clubs I dont know about Kasbar that much but in Oxygen and Zinc I do see them. Not wearing their traditional clothes, but some of the tend to wear real tight t shirts....and when they talk... If going clubbing was a taboo by all the locals i wouldnt have bourght the topic up. but i think we've been abusing this thread enough..

ps i agree with you Darkknight :drunk:


----------



## smussuw

a tip arnab

locals who go clubbing are not considered typtical locals and they are ingnorrant and they are really really really few that is the view of majority and i mean by majority more than 95% of locals, actually i dont know any local who go clubbing


======================================================
can we forget it this thread is really annoying


----------



## Qatar4Ever

It's nice to see that DozerGirl is active in this forum too. :wave: .... :sly: 

I really couldn't be bothered with the back and forth argument. But from the the little I red here and there, I think the thread is all about UAE ppl being racist to expats and the other way round. 

To be honest, if anyone from UAE is to say that they are not racist they would be fooling themselves. And not just the UAE, the whole Gulf, were all racist at some level. I had alot of UAE friends here and some of the badween guys would rather make friends with ppl from other gulf countries than with the 3ajam from UAE and the other way round, keeping in mind both carry the same color passport. This applies to all ppl from Gulf countries in the States, bus it's worest with UAE guys.

However, the expats in UAE have a very big head. And I don't blame UAE ppl being all mad about u guys. The expats in Dubai are the ruddiest most big-headed bunch of ppl I've seen anywhere in the Gulf. They also seem not to appricate Dubai very much. They have to keep in mind that they didn't make Dubai and they don't belong there, Dubai is for the ppl of Dubai, your just there for the money. 

What always spoils my trip to Dubai is how rude the expats are to me, espically the indians. Walla its not like im rude to them or anything, bil 3akes im always trying to be polite whether its a guy from my country or an indian. But some of them need a real good a$$ kicking just to remind them that they have no right to talk to me like that and if they don't like me then pack and leave. 

Anyways hope no one goes :bash: on me!! Don't really bother replaying anything to me cause I hardly come to this forum. Baaaaayaat!!


----------



## Guest

Dubai_dude: quick quick...post some pic from your new projects vault :tiasd:


----------



## New Jack City

^lol

I usually never do this but I'll ask...

If everyone is willing for this discussion/thread to end I can close it.

Otherwise you all could settle this discussions between yourselves.


----------



## Guest

*arnab77* - Well, I'm glad you're not Muslim. You're free to go to a nightclub if you want. I'm not really offended by reading text about a nightclub, but I am offended when I think I see two Muslims praising a club and recommending it. 

I have also heard of a few local girls and more local guys who frequent bars and nightclubs, however, they are an extremely small number of people, and are almost negligible compared to those who don't. And here you have demonstrated a typical expat accusation by saying that UAE nationals are hypocrites and do dirty stuff while pretending to be conservative. I assure you there is no pretense by the majority of people.

Feel free to dance with a local girl with "very tight clothes" if that's what you want to do. I'm not here to stop you.

I am currently in a country known for its alcohol consumption, and that does not bother me at all. It is difficult to find a place to eat which does not serve alcohol at the same time, and I am alright with that because I can not superimpose my wishes on that of the country I am a foreigner in. The UAE, on the other hand, has given in to the wishes of the "bad" Muslims and non-Muslims, and they have all they want. Although this forum has nothing to do with UAE social customs, I thought I would inform you that when you do visit the UAE, it is considered distasteful to publicly talk about clubs and things of the sort in the presence of UAE nationals.

*Qatar4Ever* - Yes, I have brought out the worst in people yet again


----------



## Krazy

BulldozerGirl said:


> *Darkknight* - It seems you have forgotten about the garbage that *Krazy* came up with. I will surely give him an eye for an eye. I have as much right to apply this law as I have of choosing to forgive. I will not choose to shut up about it as long as I'm being attacked for no good reason. How many times do I have to say that my first post was not supposed to be racist and it wasn't even "accidentally" racist?
> 
> Sure the expats in the UAE work, but they have been given the opportunity to work, and at times it is even at the expense of UAE nationals who can't find a job. The demographics aren't very healthy, especially with one particular nationality (Indians) being dominant over all others (dominant in numbers). The UAE doesn't owe the expats anything as long as it's giving them their salaries and they have a place to stay, so it doesn't really matter if they work 24 hrs. I work and know people who work in hospitals in Ireland, the UK, Germany and elsewhere for zero pay. There's nothing special in that. Do you think the local doctors in the UAE don't work 24 hrs?
> 
> I have already said that I think a lot of expats have a bad opinion of UAE nationals and they probably have many stories to tell about how some UAE nationals were rude to them or how stupid they are. I have never said that all UAE nationals are angels, and I know many who think much of themselves. However, all expats in the UAE should know that there are many nasty people from their population, and the bias is not one-sided.
> 
> No offense to any Hindu forumer, but I still recall when I was a child, walking into an Indian textiles shop in Dubai, and the salesmen were distributing free sweets and soft drinks. When they were asked what the occassion was, they said "the destruction of the Babri Mosque". There really are some disgusting and racist expats living in the UAE, and I have run into a LOT of them. They include Britons as well. And do you think it's really a nice thing to go shopping and have all Indian salesmen say that you're rich in an annoying and envious way once you say that you don't want to buy something because it's too expensive? There's a lot of stereotyping going on.
> 
> *BurDubGuy* - Thank you for that philosophical piece, but what do you exactly mean when you associate BMW X5's and arrogance with UAE nationals? I understand that you're saying that it can be found anywhere in the world, but does this mean you agree that most UAE nationals have things going great? I think you have been mislead if you do. Some of the highest salaries and most perks given to anyone in the country is probably what Westerners receive. Recently, there has been a dramatic increase in the number of British-born Indians coming to work and live in the UAE. Although Dubai has always been full of expats, I couldn't help noticing on my last visit back home that the expats had increased (I didn't know it was even possible to notice that).
> 
> I don't really care how many expats there are in the country. But what I would hate to see is more people like *Krazy[*, who deep down really think little of UAE citizens and their ability to do anything. The expats are the ones who probably came up with the term "locals".. as far as I know, this word is actually derogatory in certain circles, because after all, being "local" means you're stupid, racist and spoiled. Isn't that right, *Krazy* the Indian who's hardworking, diplomatic and smart?
> 
> Btw, there's no patriotism in this thread. I don't think any nation is better than the other.


 I know I said I wouldn't reply anymore to this thread thinking that you're garbage wouldn't last too long DozerGirl.. but I have very little to say to you...

After reading your stories....



> How many times do I have to say that my first post was not supposed to be racist and it wasn't even "accidentally" racist?


Clearly a lie again Dozergirl... If not please explain why you would say the following as a joke when you feel so strongly about two muslims advertising a Bar....



> *dubai_dude*, you filthy animal. How dare you salam anyone. No more lies and nightclub ads from you, evil expat.


Seriously... how lame is your explanation 



> "Expat" starts with an E and so does "Evil" which is why I used the former word. The remarks weren't to be taken seriously, as was your joke.


I mean... after you use all those words...... and say how much you didnt like two muslims discussing bars.... you say all that and then expect everyone to believe that you were joking..... seriously...get a life DozerGirl



> But what I would hate to see is more people like *Krazy[*, who deep down really think little of UAE citizens and their ability to do anything.


Again..... accuse me without any back up..... no one else but DozerGirl would be that low ! When did I ever make ANYONE feel that I think little of UAE citizens you UGLY DOUCHE Dozer Girl :bash: ! When did I ever say ANYTHING offensive about the Emaratis (I'll refrain from using the word "locals" since smussuw calls himself that.... and btw has the power to get anyone kicked out of the country with a phone call :hilarious )



> No offense to any Hindu forumer, but I still recall when I was a child, walking into an Indian textiles shop in Dubai, and the salesmen were distributing free sweets and soft drinks. When they were asked what the occassion was, they said "the destruction of the Babri Mosque". There really are some disgusting and racist expats living in the UAE, and I have run into a LOT of them.


Well atleast you shared with us YOUR disturbed childhood and your reasons for hating expats and being a racist DOG ..... 

I acted like a dog all this time? Im sorry Dozergirl... I apologize.. but you have to understand.... one has to act like a dog... to deal with the female variety of the same.......YOU :bash: 

The last thing I wanna say is... even if you are muslim and it hurts your feelings to see two other muslims discuss bars... you have no right to try and change other people's beliefs ...... live and let live local girl... please alright? dont start with the hate posts just cause you dont have a life


I never intended for sh*t to start on this thread... but if racists like DozerGirl and her lil boy smussuw are gonna start calling people "evil" and "liar" out of no where (clearly because of their lack of a sense of humor... or emoticons... LOL) .... then thats not the way it's gonna work.


----------



## smussuw

well i said i was sorry. am not really good in expressing my opinion as my english isnt that good, bulldozer and qatar4ever did the job


----------



## smussuw

i still can do it with a call
naturalization and residency administration can do the job 
there is something called a visa lol and there is something could ban u from the country specailly if the big head is one of the relatives


----------



## Guest

If I had said anything in my first post that was misleading, I have already apologized to *dubai_dude* even though I didn't do much wrong except for missing an emoticon. *dubai_dude* was trying to make this thread about Burj Al Emarat believable by posting many details and diagrams and seemingly being quite serious about it. I also reserve the right to give him a taste of his own medicine by writing a seemingly serious remark that contains a mix from various threads, but quite obviously to those who are sane enough, to know as really being a lighthearted "scolding". I have not made up any lame excuse by saying both Evil and Expat start with an E, that's why they were used in the first place (since *dubai_dude* has said he is Emirati, then that starts with an E as well and I would have said Evil Emirati if I knew). Evil is used in the same way as "wicked" by some people. The mixed comments about nightclubs was added in for scolding purposes.

I am not going to apologize to you or any other expat in the UAE for what I said in that first post because I said nothing wrong and nothing general. Even IF (I repeat, IF) I had meant anything bad in that comment, it would have been for *dubai_dude* and *dubai_dude* only, so I don't see why it has anything to do with you and all the expats.

This is absolutely ridiculous, but I keep replying because I like for the truth to be spoken.

Have you already got your U.S. citizenship or are you applying for a green card? Do us a favour and stay in Virginia or wherever and have a happy life as an equal in the land of the free and home of non-racists. If you choose to come back, then I have no problems with that either. Hang out in Lamcy Plaza or wherever it is Indians choose to hang out to benefit their own people in Dubai, and buy yourself a house on the Palm. Go on with your life until the day you die and are judged for what you have written here.

I am not trying to change people's beliefs about nightclubs. If a person wants to go ahead and do something then let them do it, the verse says: "There is no compulsion in religion, the straight path has been distinguished from the evil." (rough translation). What I say is only a reminder, a suggestion, and a word of advice. There can never be enough reminders.

Would you care to outline the sort of "life" you want me to "get"? Describe a day in this new life.


----------



## Krazy

BulldozerGirl said:


> If I had said anything in my first post that was misleading, I have already apologized to *dubai_dude* even though I didn't do much wrong except for missing an emoticon. *dubai_dude* was trying to make this thread about Burj Al Emarat believable by posting many details and diagrams and seemingly being quite serious about it. I also reserve the right to give him a taste of his own medicine by writing a seemingly serious remark that contains a mix from various threads, but quite obviously to those who are sane enough, to know as really being a lighthearted "scolding". I have not made up any lame excuse by saying both Evil and Expat start with an E, that's why they were used in the first place (since *dubai_dude* has said he is Emirati, then that starts with an E as well and I would have said Evil Emirati if I knew). Evil is used in the same way as "wicked" by some people. The mixed comments about nightclubs was added in for scolding purposes.
> 
> I am not going to apologize to you or any other expat in the UAE for what I said in that first post because I said nothing wrong and nothing general. Even IF (I repeat, IF) I had meant anything bad in that comment, it would have been for *dubai_dude* and *dubai_dude* only, so I don't see why it has anything to do with you and all the expats.
> 
> This is absolutely ridiculous, but I keep replying because I like for the truth to be spoken.
> 
> Have you already got your U.S. citizenship or are you applying for a green card? Do us a favour and stay in Virginia or wherever and have a happy life as an equal in the land of the free and home of non-racists. If you choose to come back, then I have no problems with that either. Hang out in Lamcy Plaza or wherever it is Indians choose to hang out to benefit their own people in Dubai, and buy yourself a house on the Palm. Go on with your life until the day you die and are judged for what you have written here.
> 
> I am not trying to change people's beliefs about nightclubs. If a person wants to go ahead and do something then let them do it, the verse says: "There is no compulsion in religion, the straight path has been distinguished from the evil." (rough translation). What I say is only a reminder, a suggestion, and a word of advice. There can never be enough reminders.
> 
> Would you care to outline the sort of "life" you want me to "get"? Describe a day in this new life.



You're a sad sad woman. A sad frustrated woman... enough with your racist replies... I'm outta this...


----------



## Guest

BulldozerGirl said:


> *arnab77* - Well, I'm glad you're not Muslim. You're free to go to a nightclub if you want. I'm not really offended by reading text about a nightclub, but I am offended when I think I see two Muslims praising a club and recommending it.
> 
> I have also heard of a few local girls and more local guys who frequent bars and nightclubs, however, they are an extremely small number of people, and are almost negligible compared to those who don't. And here you have demonstrated a typical expat accusation by saying that UAE nationals are hypocrites and do dirty stuff while pretending to be conservative. I assure you there is no pretense by the majority of people.
> 
> Feel free to dance with a local girl with "very tight clothes" if that's what you want to do. I'm not here to stop you.
> 
> I am currently in a country known for its alcohol consumption, and that does not bother me at all. It is difficult to find a place to eat which does not serve alcohol at the same time, and I am alright with that because I can not superimpose my wishes on that of the country I am a foreigner in. The UAE, on the other hand, has given in to the wishes of the "bad" Muslims and non-Muslims, and they have all they want. Although this forum has nothing to do with UAE social customs, I thought I would inform you that when you do visit the UAE, it is considered distasteful to publicly talk about clubs and things of the sort in the presence of UAE nationals.
> 
> *Qatar4Ever* - Yes, I have brought out the worst in people yet again


Hi *Buldozergirl*, you're right there are few locals ,I was not assuming that the majority of the locals go clubbing, but I think there may be a small misunderstanding here, when I said tight clothes, I meant the local GUYS, they somehow tend to dress in a certain wait (tight t shirts to be specific). I have not seen any local women in clubs, and for that much respect to them, and respect to you on your opinions. 

There is racism on both part, arabs towards the indian subcontinent and vice versa, but i know a lot of locals who are just the best friends anyone could have same again i have a lot of european and indian friends who are really good. i was raised in dubai, so naturally i have a soft spot on its culture, heritage and lifestyle. Going to clubs is a decision by me, since Dubai has soo many of them, I tend not to go to the sleazy ones, try avoiding those, if you guys want the list just pm me, and i'll tell you which ones, dont wanna listing and offending some more ppl. 

Lastly are we cool guys and gals, its clear that we all love Dubai, lets keep it at that. And its a uae forum, but uae is very cosmopolitan, there are ppl from all over the world, well almost.

cheers


----------



## Darkknight

BulldozerGirl said:


> If I had said anything in my first post that was misleading, I have already apologized to *dubai_dude* even though I didn't do much wrong except for missing an emoticon. *dubai_dude* was trying to make this thread about Burj Al Emarat believable by posting many details and diagrams and seemingly being quite serious about it. I also reserve the right to give him a taste of his own medicine by writing a seemingly serious remark that contains a mix from various threads, but quite obviously to those who are sane enough, to know as really being a lighthearted "scolding". I have not made up any lame excuse by saying both Evil and Expat start with an E, that's why they were used in the first place (since *dubai_dude* has said he is Emirati, then that starts with an E as well and I would have said Evil Emirati if I knew). Evil is used in the same way as "wicked" by some people. The mixed comments about nightclubs was added in for scolding purposes.
> 
> I am not going to apologize to you or any other expat in the UAE for what I said in that first post because I said nothing wrong and nothing general. Even IF (I repeat, IF) I had meant anything bad in that comment, it would have been for *dubai_dude* and *dubai_dude* only, so I don't see why it has anything to do with you and all the expats.
> 
> This is absolutely ridiculous, but I keep replying because I like for the truth to be spoken.
> 
> Have you already got your U.S. citizenship or are you applying for a green card? Do us a favour and stay in Virginia or wherever and have a happy life as an equal in the land of the free and home of non-racists. If you choose to come back, then I have no problems with that either. Hang out in Lamcy Plaza or wherever it is Indians choose to hang out to benefit their own people in Dubai, and buy yourself a house on the Palm. Go on with your life until the day you die and are judged for what you have written here.
> 
> I am not trying to change people's beliefs about nightclubs. If a person wants to go ahead and do something then let them do it, the verse says: "There is no compulsion in religion, the straight path has been distinguished from the evil." (rough translation). What I say is only a reminder, a suggestion, and a word of advice. There can never be enough reminders.
> 
> Would you care to outline the sort of "life" you want me to "get"? Describe a day in this new life.


Why be so harsh?!?!?!?!?!? C'mon u can do better than that to just let things pass!! Everybody works for this country!!! Lets be united!!!! Something like Manchester United!!! C'mon as i said lets follow Drong!!!! PLease please stop this!!! Its driving me crazy (no pun intended).....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrghhh i cant take it anymore!!!!! God i wish i was god!!! I could change ur minds and stop this thread all together. I think savethewtc can do the latter!!!!


----------



## Darkknight

smussuw said:


> i still can do it with a call
> naturalization and residency administration can do the job
> there is something called a visa lol and there is something could ban u from the country specailly if the big head is one of the relatives


Oh my lord!!! Please forgive us cos we have sinned!!! Dont call them!!!! Hehe i was just messin with ya man!!! Cheers, lets stop this power struggle and be friends again!!!!


----------



## Krazy

BulldozerGirl said:


> and I don't know why you have that "peace" thing at the end......Take your peace and throw it in the bin.


Clearly someone doesnt want that DarkKnight

I said Im outta this and I mean it. Some things dont change. Lets get back to posting regular info about the awesome skyscrapers of UAE. Once again. Peace..... definitely not going to the bin.

:deadthrea


----------



## Qatar4Ever

Hey guys, plz don't bring all ur crap talk and backword mentality to the other forum.. u know which one.. if u guys wanna trash talk do it here..


----------



## drong

Come on guys/gals, can't we all get along.
Isn't there enough sadness and hatred in this world taking Nationalities and
religion. This forum has one common thing that bought us all together and that
is our love and admiration for Dubai, we were all so much together when we discuss
our love for Dubai and the moment we think individually look where we land up.
Why can't we think that we are all one, rather than separate.
If it is any consolation, I am an Indian living in the US, but my love and admiration
for Dubai is no less than Japan, because inspite of being so small in size these
places have become role model, an example of peace and progress.

I think more than any race, country, color or anything that distinguishes
people from one another is not an example but that puts us all down.

Humanity and humans are the biggest race.

Let's join hands together and let by gone be bygones.
Let's make friends not enimies.
May God Bless you all good people.


----------



## Darkknight

drong said:


> Come on guys/gals, can't we all get along.
> Isn't there enough sadness and hatred in this world taking Nationalities and
> religion. This forum has one common thing that bought us all together and that
> is our love and admiration for Dubai, we were all so much together when we discuss
> our love for Dubai and the moment we think individually look where we land up.
> Why can't we think that we are all one, rather than separate.
> If it is any consolation, I am an Indian living in the US, but my love and admiration
> for Dubai is no less than Japan, because inspite of being so small in size these
> places have become role model, an example of peace and progress.
> 
> I think more than any race, country, color or anything that distinguishes
> people from one another is not an example but that puts us all down.
> 
> Humanity and humans are the biggest race.
> 
> Let's join hands together and let by gone be bygones.
> Let's make friends not enimies.
> May God Bless you all good people.


Follow drong people!!! listen to me!!! Follow drong!!!! :drunk:


----------



## Nizey

Bulldozergirl, how come you don't go to skyscraperpage.com any more? Well....just know that your wisdom and sense of correctness is well missed. 

I just stumbled upon this thread and i think that it's healthy how everyone here is expressing their views and learning from those of the others. 
Coming from a place where racism is not tolerated at all, I have noticed some racism from arabs here in Dubai against non arabs and vice versa but nothing too serious. It's just the normal reaction when there's so many cultures mixed in one place. As a muslim, i greatly discourage racism especially when Islam forbids it but not everybody follows the rules of religion all the time. Islam also tells us to forgive the mistakes of others and to move on. I am glad that most people got to say what was on their minds and what they thought about each other but there must be a limit to how far things get. We must all accept that the world is becoming a more culturally diverse place and we must learn to cope with this change, its the only way that we'll be able to live with each other in peace. Islam is a religion of peace and all muslims whether on the forums or all over the world must work together to acheive that. Can we all just forgive each other whether arab or non-arab, local or ex-pat, muslim or non-muslim and just move on? Although there were some nasty comments here and there, can we just forgive each other and move on? It's the right thing to do in order to maintain the relationship between all forumers and to prevent such harsh words to be said in the future. Well, that's all i have to say. 


-Salam :nocrook:


----------



## Jan

In that we all agree. Now let's carry on.


----------



## Bahraini Spirit

chill people hehe you made me laugh reading your comments. Add some fun to this forum lol, you'd have to admit that that was a good prank


----------



## Bahraini Spirit

oh ya guys you should have figured out from the start that he wrote 600 - 800 mm and wasn't willing to post it in the news section, hint hint. Keep it cool as ice


----------



## Trances

i am very happy about this should be great


----------



## Trances

i am very happy about this should be great if real 
why all the question and stuff people ? any truths in this at all


----------



## Guest

Does this project even exist?!


----------



## Guest

oh man this was a nasty thread early on, some people really need to stop being racists, becasue it is totally against the teaching of islam


----------



## AMDXL

Toronto75 the answer is No… 
But you can say Burj Al Emarat is Emirates Tower


----------



## Emirates ME

????


----------



## Trances

this thread should be locked its of no use any more


----------



## Dubai-Lover

yep, think so too! do you close it now?


----------

